# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از کامپیوتر(فوق دیپلم) به انسانی یا تجربی؟

## only messi

سلام خدمت دوستان گرامي  من نزديك دوساله كه فوق ديپلم كامپيوترم روگرفتم وامسال براي كارشناسي شركت كردم ومتاسفانه قبول نشدم قصد تغيير رشته دارم 
نمي دونم بين انساني وتجربي چه رشته اي روانتخاب كنم يا كلا بچسبم به درس خودم (البته قبول شدن توكارشناسي اونم دانشگاه دولتي خيلي سخته)
ممنون ميشم اگه كمك كنيد وبگيد كه از پس تجربي مي تونم بربيام با توجه به اينكه من حتي يه درس ازاين رشته رونخوندم واشنايي درمورد درساش ندارم
يا برم انساني كه البته خيلي ازدوستان مي گن بازار كارخوبي نداره؟؟؟
چي كاركنم ميان دوراهي گير كردم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

کاربر گرامی سلام

به نظر من وقتی شما نتونستین توی رشته خودتون که درسای تخصصیش رو حداقل دوساله دارین میخونین ، قبول شین، انتظار نداشته باشین بیان داخل رشته تجربی و براحتی یه رشته خوب رو بیارین.....
مگه اینکه شما هم مثل هزاران نفر دیگه از بچگی عشق پزشکی بوده باشین ، و به اشتباه وارد مسیر دیگه ای شده باشین ، که این مورد نیز از سخنان شما بر نمی آید چون گفتین که اصلا درسای تجربی رو نمی دونین که چی هست...!!!!

می تونم بپرسم تعداد داوطلبایی که واسه کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی کامپیوتر شرکت می کنن چند نفره......؟
ده هزار تا ، بیست هزار تا ، اصلا پنجاه هزار تا .........بیشتر از این که دیگه نیست......
حالا می دونین تعداد شرکت کننده های کنکور تجربی چند نفره......؟
نزدیک به پانصدو پنجاه هزار تا.....

البته ناگفته نماند که تلاش واراده انسان را به هر آنچه که میخواهد ، می رساند........ولی این نکته نافی منطقی روبرو شدن با مسایل نیست.......
در مورد رشته انسانی هیچ آشنایی ندارم .

به نظر بنده شما رشته ای روکه واقعا بهش علاقه دارین رو ادامه بدین و نیم نگاهی هم  به وضع بازار کار داشته باشین......

----------


## Alishahsavani

> سلام خدمت دوستان گرامي  من نزديك دوساله كه فوق ديپلم كامپيوترم روگرفتم وامسال براي كارشناسي شركت كردم ومتاسفانه قبول نشدم قصد تغيير رشته دارم 
> نمي دونم بين انساني وتجربي چه رشته اي روانتخاب كنم يا كلا بچسبم به درس خودم (البته قبول شدن توكارشناسي اونم دانشگاه دولتي خيلي سخته)
> ممنون ميشم اگه كمك كنيد وبگيد كه از پس تجربي مي تونم بربيام با توجه به اينكه من حتي يه درس ازاين رشته رونخوندم واشنايي درمورد درساش ندارم
> يا برم انساني كه البته خيلي ازدوستان مي گن بازار كارخوبي نداره؟؟؟
> چي كاركنم ميان دوراهي گير كردم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلام دوست عزیز به نظر من اگه تو حفظ کردن مشکلی نداری و مطالب رو راحت حفظ میکنی برو انسانی چون متقاضی نسبت به تجربی کمتر داره آخرش هم میتونی معلم درس عربی ادبیاتی یا بری تربیت بدنی بشی اما تجربی که خیلی متقاضی داره باید به غیر از اینکه مطالبی رو حفظ کنی باید  یاد هم  بگیری  فیزیک و شیمی و ژنتیک زیست و ..... باید خوب بتونی مطالب رو یاد بگیری و دامنه انتخاب رشته برا دانشگاه تو تجربی زیاده. ...... به نظر من تغییر رشته نده همون کامپیوتر خوبه تو که دوسال زحمت کشیدی بیشتر  تلاش کنی موفق میشی برو طراحی یاد بگیر طراحی وب سایت که خیلی میشه پول در آورد اما باید خیلی زحمت بکشی ........  اگه اومدی تجربی باید خیلی خیلی درس بخونی تا موفق بشی باید زیاد تلاش کنی اگه سوالی چیزی داشتی بپرس در مورد دروسش درخدمتم

----------


## only messi

> سلام دوست عزیز به نظر من اگه تو حفظ کردن مشکلی نداری و مطالب رو راحت حفظ میکنی برو انسانی چون متقاضی نسبت به تجربی کمتر داره آخرش هم میتونی معلم درس عربی ادبیاتی یا بری تربیت بدنی بشی اما تجربی که خیلی متقاضی داره باید به غیر از اینکه مطالبی رو حفظ کنی باید  یاد هم  بگیری  فیزیک و شیمی و ژنتیک زیست و ..... باید خوب بتونی مطالب رو یاد بگیری و دامنه انتخاب رشته برا دانشگاه تو تجربی زیاده. ...... به نظر من تغییر رشته نده همون کامپیوتر خوبه تو که دوسال زحمت کشیدی بیشتر  تلاش کنی موفق میشی برو طراحی یاد بگیر طراحی وب سایت که خیلی میشه پول در آورد اما باید خیلی زحمت بکشی ........  اگه اومدی تجربی باید خیلی خیلی درس بخونی تا موفق بشی باید زیاد تلاش کنی اگه سوالی چیزی داشتی بپرس در مورد دروسش درخدمتم



سلام دوست عزيز 
مشكل اينه من 22 سالمه وسنم واسه تربيت گذشته

----------


## hassan1993

> سلام خدمت دوستان گرامي  من نزديك دوساله كه فوق ديپلم كامپيوترم روگرفتم وامسال براي كارشناسي شركت كردم ومتاسفانه قبول نشدم قصد تغيير رشته دارم 
> نمي دونم بين انساني وتجربي چه رشته اي روانتخاب كنم يا كلا بچسبم به درس خودم (البته قبول شدن توكارشناسي اونم دانشگاه دولتي خيلي سخته)
> ممنون ميشم اگه كمك كنيد وبگيد كه از پس تجربي مي تونم بربيام با توجه به اينكه من حتي يه درس ازاين رشته رونخوندم واشنايي درمورد درساش ندارم
> يا برم انساني كه البته خيلي ازدوستان مي گن بازار كارخوبي نداره؟؟؟
> چي كاركنم ميان دوراهي گير كردم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


منم شرایطم مثل شماست،بد از روزها تحقیقو مشاوره تصمیم گرفتم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم .
الانم با جود این که سربازم هفته ای حدود 40 ساعت درس می خونم،شما که دیگه کلا" وقتتون آزاده.
اینم بدونید برا انسان نشد وجود نداره.
و در آخر:
تلاش
تلاش 
تلاش

----------

